# Looking For Club In Morgan Cty



## Sawman (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking For A Good Club Or Lease In Morgan County For The 2005 Season.
Thanks
Sawman


----------



## short stop (Dec 29, 2004)

hope you can turn something up and I wish you luck ---I live in morgan and with weyheser selling off all the paper co tracts in small parcels ''like my old tracts '' 1 by1 land here is getting harder to come by ---I am working on a 400ac tract  and should know something by march; if it works out I 'll be looking for some folks to pay the rent--short stop


----------



## Sawman (Dec 29, 2004)

ss
keep me informed.
sawman


----------



## Sawman (Dec 30, 2004)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------



## Toffy (Dec 30, 2004)

*Morgan CO*

Short Stop,
I live in Morgan too. If you find some land and need some help, let me know.


----------



## Sawman (Jan 4, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 7, 2005)

*Morgan co*

I  want to go ,  I want to go  , to Morgan co  need  to get out of club in Hancock co
  ( larry's  club )   PLEASE HELP me and a few other who can't and won't take his ------
   stuff    ,   good luck  w/t        ps  this larry is not e.r. in hancock co  w/t


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 7, 2005)

I LOVED hunting in Morgan, but it is awful hard to find a place there now


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 7, 2005)

*Morgan co , land of the giants*

know  what you mean  Jeff,  we hunted there in the 80'S  the dirt road's behind the truck 
stop , back across the R/R tracks  great land and big bucks  ,we  killed 77 deer, one year and still had big buck running around , close to home and could go to Athens and have
 ( supper )  , I guess  L B  was ahead of his time w/  the deer management  thing ????
                       w/t


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> I LOVED hunting in Morgan, but it is awful hard to find a place there now



I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. We have 700 acres on Lower Apalachee Rd. that borders Hard Labor Creek. Lots of deer, turkey and rabbits but I ain't one to brag.  

Seriously folks, I hope something comes up for you. Land is hard to find in this area.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 7, 2005)

W/T - If you crossed over the paved road and continued down to Indian Creek, my old club was on both sides on the road. 400 acres of Whitey Hunts land, all of it bordered by the creek. Took a 150 class 12 point down there in '96.

We were real close together.


----------



## 308 WIN (Jan 7, 2005)

*Morgan Co.*

WE HAD 1000 ACRES JUST ACROSS 441 OFF APALACHEE RD. FOR OVER 20 YEARS. IT WAS BORDERED ON THE NORTH BY BEAVERDAM CREEK AND ON THE SOUTH BY BIG SANDY CREEK. A SWEET PIECE OF LAND IT WAS. MADE ME SICK WHEN IT WAS SOLD BACK IN 95. IT NOW IS COVERED IN MOBILE HOMES ON 5 ACRE LOTS.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 7, 2005)

*tell me about it*

Guys,
 I work in Morgan County and I have to see all the beautiful hunting land there is and it seems no one is willing to let someone lease the hunting rights or the club that is already there is full.  The land others were talking about near indian creek is very close to the infamous Jeff Banks land, we all know it's popular for producing big buck and Banks is responsible for creating some kind of deer pellet that grows massive antlers.  I would love nothing more than to have the rights to hunt some of this land deemed as "God's Country" in Morgan County, I would really like to claim a club that has some swamp or other kind of water to attrack ducks and the thousands of resident geese that call Morgan County home.  Good luck and remember little ole me if you strike gold and I'll do the same.

sgaither


----------



## Sawman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Ttt-- One More Time*

Still Looking!!!
Thanks
Sawman


----------



## ncman (Jan 18, 2005)

*One* of the spots in Morgan I hunt is also on Hard Labor Creek, Jody. Mine is right off 83.


----------

